
The Significant Objects Project - dwwoelfel
http://danariely.com/2009/12/25/the-significant-objects-project/
======
Estragon
Came over here to wonder that lying about the provenance of the items you're
selling is a bit beyond the windy side of the law, but apparently they make it
clear that the stories are fictitious!

[http://danariely.com/2009/12/25/the-significant-objects-
proj...](http://danariely.com/2009/12/25/the-significant-objects-
project/#comment-4407)

~~~
studer
_"Also its not fraud as they are not keeping the money, the money goes to the
authors of the stories."_

The buyers (i.e. the people being defrauded) might disagree.

